# New Battery



## 02MaxUpgrade (Jul 19, 2005)

Anyone here replace their battery, and have trouble with radio? Do you need to reprogram with some kind of code if the battery is disengaged?


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

02MaxUpgrade said:


> Anyone here replace their battery, and have trouble with radio? Do you need to reprogram with some kind of code if the battery is disengaged?


I've never replaced the battery... but have disconnected it many times and have never run into any lockout or code issues. 

I know for some European cars like my wife's VW ya need to punch in the unit code to get it working again after disconnecting/replacing the battery.


----------



## 02MaxUpgrade (Jul 19, 2005)

Yes, BMW's too, hence the question. Thanks for the answer! :thumbup:


----------



## 14psisupra (May 2, 2005)

iv replaced the battery and didnt have any problems


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

Dress grimey, (call before) go to the nissan dealership say your from Joe Smoes garage and most likely they will do whatever resetting or code entering is necessary.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Hydrolock said:


> Dress grimey, (call before) go to the nissan dealership say your from Joe Smoes garage and most likely they will do whatever resetting or code entering is necessary.


Like already posted, no resetting or codes are necessary.


----------

